# Άκου λέει



## infozas

Hello to everybody
I wonder if someone can tell me the meaning of "Άκου λέει" in colloquial Greek...

Many thanks in advance
Alberto


----------



## Eltheza

Hi infozas!

I think you could translate it in English as *'certainly':*

http://ceb.proz.com/?sp=gloss/term&id=1506101

Or, colloquially, *"No sooner said than done!"*


----------



## ireney

That is only one of the possible meanings of "άκου λέει!" and not the main one to boot. In any case,  I'd translate it with something like "most certainly", "certainly" being a bit weak in this case.

The main meaning is that of affronted surprise. You could translate it's meaning "would you believe this guy?" or "the nerve!".

Example of both uses:
1. Son visiting his mom
-Βρε μάνα, μήπως μπορείς να μου φτιάξεις λίγο σαγανάκι για το ούζο;
- Άκου λέει! Κάτσε 'δω με τον πατέρα σου και σε δύο λεπτά θα σου το φέρω. Να κάνω και μια τυροπιτάκια και λίγο χταποδάκι (και και και )

2.
-Άκου λέει είναι τίμιος! Ρε τον ξέρεις τον Παντελή; Λέρα σου λέω! Ο χειρότερος ψεύτης σε όλον τον κόσμο.

Googling "άκου λέει" will give you many examples of the second, most common usage, which are actually much better than mine but all a bit "loaded" on way or another.


----------



## Apus apus

Hello, 
Very interesting discussion, as I was looking for that expression too .
But does it litterally mean : "Listen (imperative) he says" ?

Thanks.
Apus.


----------



## shawnee

Apus apus said:


> Hello,
> Very interesting discussion, as I was looking for that expression too .
> But does it litterally mean : "Listen (imperative) he says" ?
> 
> Thanks.
> Apus.



Yes. The 'to what' is omitted, but implied.


----------



## Apus apus

Great.
Ευχαριστω πολυ Shawnee  ! (sorry, can't use the stresses yet)


----------



## Ellle72

I would put in on par with "as if .. "


----------



## Apus apus

Sorry Ellle72, I'm afraid I don't understand your contribution.
Do you mean "Listen _as if_ he says" ?


----------



## polymilas

Ναι, στην πρώτη περίπτωση φανερώνει προθυμία, συγκατάβαση και αποδοχή.
Στη δεύτερη περιπτωση εκφράζει κάτι σαν "μας δουλεύει;" ή "τι λέει ο τύπος" με μια δόση ειρωνίας.
Ενώ το "άκου να δεις" φανερώνει ότι έχω σημαντικά πράγματα να σου πω ή πάλι εκφράζει κάτι το πρωτάκουστο.


----------

